
Ask HN: Issue tracker for startups – does it sound like a good idea? - xjia
IMO established companies are hard to convert.  Since there are many startups out there, I guess it&#x27;s probably easier to get them as customers.
======
mtmail
How is an issue tracker SaaS for startups different from an issue tracker for
established small companies?

~~~
xjia
For established companies I was just thinking about the companies that already
have some tool at hand for issue tracking. If the small companies that you
mentioned haven't started with an issue tracking software, it's the same to
me.

I should probably s/startups/companies not using issue trackers/ but that
looks... long :-)

